# Ley Seca- Mexico City- Semana Santa



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

How many of you have heard about this? if you ask me, it will drive the people out of the city for the week/weekend...or maybe thats the plan to boost tourism in other areas of Mexico? I know most DF folks leave the city for this time anyway, but I wonder how it will effect the rest of the population.

I for one am going to Oaxaca for the week, so it does not hold any bearing.

Discuss.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> How many of you have heard about this? if you ask me, it will drive the people out of the city for the week/weekend...or maybe thats the plan to boost tourism in other areas of Mexico? I know most DF folks leave the city for this time anyway, but I wonder how it will effect the rest of the population.
> 
> I for one am going to Oaxaca for the week, so it does not hold any bearing.
> 
> Discuss.


Many chilangos leave the city during Semana Santa but not all of us. And I know many Mexicans who only get Thursday and Friday off from work. I like being here during SS because there's much less traffic and fewer people around, especially the second half of the week, so it's a good time to catch up on movies and museums. Since I mostly drink lemonade, the "ley seca" business doesn't bother me at all!

Have fun in Oaxaca with your family!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Many chilangos leave the city during Semana Santa but not all of us. And I know many Mexicans who only get Thursday and Friday off from work. I like being here during SS because there's much less traffic and fewer people around, especially the second half of the week, so it's a good time to catch up on movies and museums. Since I mostly drink lemonade, the "ley seca" business doesn't bother me at all!
> 
> Have fun in Oaxaca with your family!


I guess I could google this, but for those of us that don't live in DF, could someone explain what Ley Seca is.

Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I guess I could google this, but for those of us that don't live in DF, could someone explain what Ley Seca is.
> 
> Thanks.


It has to do with limiting the sales of booze during certain times of the year. 

El Universal - DF - Levantan 'ley seca' para restaurantes en Semana Santa


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> It has to do with limiting the sales of booze during certain times of the year.
> 
> El Universal - DF - Levantan 'ley seca' para restaurantes en Semana Santa


Interesting. 

So you can drink in a restaurant or hotel and then drive home afterwards, but you can't buy closed containers at the local OXXO and take it home to drink there in the safety of your own home.

Maybe I am too cynical.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

From what I read, it only affects Álvaro Obregón, Azcapotzalco, Cuajimalpa, Gustave A. Madero, Iztapalapa, Miguel Hidalgo, Tláhuac y Xochimilco while Cuauhtemoc and Benito Juarez are exempt. . Have I read this wrong?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Ley Seca has, also, been frequently applied to beach resort cities, such as Acapulco. There are ways restaurants and some bars get around the restrictions.

LW


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

It's a national thing as I remember for the big elections. Always ways to find what you want but .... they don't want drunks voting


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Many chilangos leave the city during Semana Santa but not all of us. And I know many Mexicans who only get Thursday and Friday off from work. I like being here during SS because there's much less traffic and fewer people around, especially the second half of the week, so it's a good time to catch up on movies and museums. Since I mostly drink lemonade, the "ley seca" business doesn't bother me at all! Have fun in Oaxaca with your family!


I am with you. The city is lovely in Semana Santa. Less pollution and very quiet. However, my bigger concern is the repairs to the main water pipe into the city over the Easter weekend. Apparent
Y they won't shut off all the water as was originally planned but the flow will be restricted. Fun... As for "ley seca", I plan to stock up tomorrow and to do some home cooking.....


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

So like all prohibition laws anywheretheyt attracts attention to the fact people maynot be able to buy so people stock up. It was the same when I lived in Alabama people would just stock up so ther was way more liquor in closet that you would see in a house where people can buy when they wish,

Drunks will find somehing to drink prohibition or not and the others will have more in their closet..so much for prohibition.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So you can drink in a restaurant or hotel and then drive home afterwards, but you can't buy closed containers at the local OXXO and take it home to drink there in the safety of your own home.
> 
> Maybe I am too cynical.


I have known about the ley seca during elections for years but this application of the law at Semana Santa is a new one for me. 

I can assure the reader that San Cristóbal de Las Casas, a few hours from DF, is gearing up big time awaiting the arrival of tourists for the big Semana Santa blowout and intoxicating beverages will be readily available without restriction. This is a big annual event here which we would not miss so our anual return to Lake Chapala for the summer must be delayed every year for the revelry. 

When TG writes of the irrationality of "dry" laws, I am reminded of my youth in South Alabama where county-wide "dry" options were decided by voters in each county (67 in all). I lived in a "dry" county in those days and never encountered so many drunks in one place or in any other place I´ve ever lived including the notorious San Francisco Financial District. Anyway, my family used to drive up to Montgomery which, of course was "wet" as that´s where the the state legislature and various crooked politicians sat and made laws and, in Montgomery in those days (the 1950s) , one could not buy drinks by the pour in restaurants but could take a bottle of booze into a restaurant where the waitstaff would, for corkage, pour the drinks at will but - and this is important - while one could take a bottle of booze into the restaurant to enjoy with one´s meal, one could not take the bottle or any remaining booze in the bottle out of the restaurant upon leaving so, you´ve got it, everybody, rather than waste the booze, always drank the whole bottle before leaving the restuarant and driving home totally soused and endangering all other drivers on the road in the process but, what the hell, if you were a prominent caucasion citizen in Alabama in those days (African Americans were not allowed to vote, especially if they were well-educated)you would have had to run over the mayor´s grandmother to get a ticket for drunk driving and even then, that ticket was negotiable if you had something on the mayor as did every white person of prominence in the community in those days.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Well no beer sold in San Andres Larrainzar, Chiapas.
I just wonder where al the guys lying on the road and in the gutter are getting their stuff from....It is called pox and it is homemade...you just can beat the system anytime you want.


----------

